# Phoenix needs depth at the 5



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

messin around on the trade machine, and came up with this gives us depth at the 5.

we lose two players who never play, but oh well.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2165~660~383&teams=18~18~21&te=&cash=


----------



## cjx (Apr 19, 2007)

Trade Shawn Marion & Marcus Banks to the Pacers for Jermaine O'Neal & Shawne Williams; the trade works, and the Spurs wouldn't be able to withstand the duo of O'Neal and A. Stoudemire.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

cjx said:


> Trade Shawn Marion & Marcus Banks to the Pacers for Jermaine O'Neal & Shawne Williams; the trade works, and the Spurs wouldn't be able to withstand the duo of O'Neal and A. Stoudemire.


yea but really those too wont share the block for ****


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

TheTruth34 said:


> yea but really those too wont share the block for ****


they both demand the ball


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

cjx said:


> Trade Shawn Marion & Marcus Banks to the Pacers for Jermaine O'Neal & Shawne Williams; the trade works, and the Spurs wouldn't be able to withstand the duo of O'Neal and A. Stoudemire.


 And then we have no one at the 3. The trade "works" except for the fact that JO won't go to the Suns for Marion for two reasons. 1: Marion will retire as a Sun 2: they won't get any picks out of the deal so in essense they'd be trading big for small AND young for old.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Also: I'd rather not have Jerome James, under any circumstances. If Kurt Thomas couldn't get playing time, what makes you think that someone who is worse than him at every single aspect of basketball, PLUS has attitude issues, PLUS is out of shape, would get playing time?

Pass.


----------

